# Hiawatha Arrow



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 29, 2016)

I've been working on this Hiawatha for a client and thought I'd share some progress pics.  The bike started off as a collection of parts from various sources including an old tank won on ebay earlier this year.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 29, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 29, 2016)

The tank proved quite solid once sand blasted, but suffered some corrosion near the battery.  The brackets had been chopped off at some point and the lights bracket was also busted off. Several extra holes were drilled by the previous owner to through-bolt the two halves together.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 29, 2016)

Added a bracket for the light guts and began filling in unwanted holes


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 29, 2016)

This hole was too big to fill so a patch was made and welded in.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 29, 2016)

More brackets fitted and a few more holes filled


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 29, 2016)

Nose reworked to fit more closely to bezel


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 29, 2016)

Filled, primed, ready for paint!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 29, 2016)

Beautiful!! Great work man!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 29, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Beautiful!! Great work man!!




Thanks man!
I'm getting comfortable with tig and for jobs like this, my welds don't need to be beautiful as I'm just grinding them flush anyway.  Here's what it looks like behind that insert panel.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Sep 29, 2016)

*Good Gravy!Ya kidding me ?More then comfort on the  tig ,Flush on the grind! LOVE THE WORK! Plus the fact on the insert cut outs on the tank,and the inserts  themselves,Match Made In Heaven.Good For You! Keep hope alive in the bike world!*


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm very impressed...wouldn't have believed it would have come out that good.
Chris


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 29, 2016)

Every time I see one of these Shelby; I have to go to my closet and repent for breaking the 10th commandment! Super nice job on tank Over-Haul... I love seeing original iron being properly recycled; born again! [I don't do well @ LitB...].


----------



## blasterracing (Sep 30, 2016)

Very impressive welding and finishing skills.  The bike will look great when finished.


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 2, 2016)

Looks awesome Steve keep it up we all like.


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 2, 2016)

Great job, can't wait for the finished bike.  Please continue to post pictures as you move along with the restoration.


----------



## eeapo (Oct 8, 2016)

WOW, what a great job thanks for sharing.


----------



## tech549 (Oct 9, 2016)

very nice work!!!


----------



## poolboy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Very nice!!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 12, 2016)

A true craftsman! Nice!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks for the encouragement, everyone!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 12, 2016)

The carrier was next.  This was originally off a girls shelby, so the tabs needed to be relocated and shortened. Also, the additional factory radius cuts were filled to match the boys version of the carrier.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 12, 2016)

Other side.


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 13, 2016)

Hey Steve your sure giving us a good 101 schooling on those welding technics you got..... thanks.  I'm assuming your using a mig welder?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 15, 2016)

syclesavage said:


> Hey Steve your sure giving us a good 101 schooling on those welding technics you got..... thanks.  I'm assuming your using a mig welder?




tig welder


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 15, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> tig welder



Ok


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 15, 2016)

syclesavage said:


> Ok




My Dad had a friend who welded when I was a growing up.  Always fascinated with his work, I learned how to appreciate good welding.  I promised myself I'd take the time to one day develop this skill.  The level of skill that you are seeing in these photos is pretty beginner and I know that there is plenty to improve upon.  But, I appreciate the compliments and you guys are great encouragement for me to continue sticking metal together!


----------



## Jaypem (Oct 16, 2016)

Any sort of welding on sheet metal takes skill! Or at least patience ...
When every thing is going to be smoothed out, pretty welds don't matter much...

I did a little bike welding yesterday before the rain arrived. Some bar extending.
Opted for Mig since its fast and furious...and getting ground smooth anyway.
In this case the welds are covered by the grips, no need for fancy welds. Or fancy
grinding for that matter...


----------



## Jaypem (Oct 16, 2016)

Oh yeah, forgot to add...Awesome work on that tank!
Really excited to see this bike come together.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 12, 2016)

Filled and primed the carrier.  When I mocked up the fenders, however, I discovered that the reproduction braces were too long and did not allow the fenders to fit correctly.  These were each measured, reshaped, and re-drilled for a seamless fit.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2016)

That bike is looking great Steve! So have colors been decided? V/r Shawn


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 12, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 382628 View attachment 382631 View attachment 382634



Looking good


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 12, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> That bike is looking great Steve! So have colors been decided? V/r Shawn




Thanks Shawn.  The owner is considering either black details on red frame or white details on red frame.  It has not yet been decided whether I'll be handling the paintwork.  I would love the opportunity to complete the project from start to finish.


----------

